# Central Dakota Lodge question



## delaware (Aug 26, 2009)

I am from the east coast and somebody told me about Central Dakota Lodge in Goodrich. Are these guys good outfitters? They say they have good pheasant, duck and goose hunting. DO you think those are released pheasants or wild birds in that area? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I see Sheyenne Valley must be under new management or ownership. That place received the highest fines for hunting violations in ND history.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=43121


----------



## trentmx_05 (Apr 16, 2008)

www.centraldakotalodge.com

yes, the old sheyenne valley lodge....

"We have over 30,000 private acres for our own use. Your North Dakota Hunting adventure will be fully guided, you will enjoy fantastic food, have outstanding service, and will stay in our beautiful 10,000 square foot lodge."

......makes me sick uke: 
I see the new owners are taking the same approach when it comes to locking...i mean leasing out more land then they could possibly ever hunt.
What happened to the way it used to be? There isn't a single more damaging aspect to future hunting possibilities and the "true" hunting heritage than the acts and business decisions of lodges like these. Not to mention wildlife management. Keep it up. Your client base is shrinking.


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

I didn't realize this is the terrible "death pit" outfit. It's under different ownership? How did that happen, were the convicted cleaned out and are they behind bars somewhere?

Where did the new "crew/owners" slither in from??

Sorry, didn't read the link. Can't believe these punks could ever get their hunting priveledges back. Ever.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Love the picture on their homepage of the big *** pile of hens too :roll:


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Just a few tid bits I have found at my fingertips.

"Central Dakota Lodge Llc is a private company categorized under Hunting & Fishing Preserves and located in Goodrich, ND. Current estimates show this company has an annual revenue of $1 to 2.5 million and employs a staff of approximately 5 to 9."

Other information I found courtesy of the internet was that he is not a ND native and in my opinion is just another business man raping our great state.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Iyana (Oct 12, 2010)

After having the displeasure of hunting the Central Dakota Lodge in Goodrich under the new ownership you'd be well advised to steer clear of this place.
All they seemed concerned about was the money. The duck hunting was lousy & the food & lodging left a lot to be desired. 
This was not only my opinion, but also that of my guests whom vowed they would not return.


----------

